# Lyft is shutting down tonite.



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Directly from Lyft website:

Drivers:
https://www.lyft.com/driver/californiaupdate
Riders:
https://www.lyft.com/rider/californiaupdate


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

clock is ticking for Uber. They aren't even warning pax today either anymore via the pax app......odd.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> clock is ticking for Uber. They aren't even warning pax today either anymore via the pax app......odd.


I've noticed. Not on Uber website either.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I've noticed. Not on Uber website either.


the notice stopped appearing yesterday afternoon. At the time I figured because the app 'sensed' I had seen it already that day. But that wouldn't explain not seeing it today (just now). Maybe Uber thinks a court angel will decend from on high and stay the injunction? Hum.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> the notice stopped appearing yesterday afternoon. At the time I figured because the app 'sensed' I had seen it already that day. But that wouldn't explain not seeing it today (just now). Maybe Uber thinks a court angel will decend from on high and stay the injunction? Hum.


The judge will not budge from what I have read today... the judge will not stay the order pending appeal either. Lyft and Uber are toast tonite. Let's see how long it takes to go nationwide...

In 90 days most people will change their transportation habits... Lyft and Uber will have effectively destroyed their own brands... JMO of course.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> the notice stopped appearing yesterday afternoon. At the time I figured because the app 'sensed' I had seen it already that day. But that wouldn't explain not seeing it today (just now). Maybe Uber thinks a court angel will decend from on high and stay the injunction? Hum.


I still see the warning from Uber. Checked it two minutes ago.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I've noticed. Not on Uber website either.


Maybe Uber's going to pay the fines and grab market share from Lyft??!!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Maybe Uber's going to pay the fines and grab market share from Lyft??!!


Can't wait to see Uber's next mass corporate employee lay-off... 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

tonight?, i saw noon, which is like an hour and a half from now. gizmodo sucks at reporting. it is midnight.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The judge will not budge from what I have read today... the judge will not stay the order pending appeal either. Lyft and Uber are toast tonite. Let's see how long it takes to go nationwide...
> 
> In 90 days most people will change their transportation habits... Lyft and Uber will have effectively destroyed their own brands... JMO of course.


But part of their "brand" is to get ants to work for less than minimum wage.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


>


We should have the entire page filled with laughing gifs and memes dedicated to those corporate Uber and Lyft morons


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Well damn


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

njn said:


> tonight?, i saw noon, which is like an hour and a half from now. gizmodo sucks at reporting. it is midnight.


12am broski.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Directly from Lyft website:
> 
> Drivers:
> https://www.lyft.com/driver/californiaupdate
> ...


Goodbye Lyft !


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Goodbye Lyft !
> View attachment 500534


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I still see the warning from Uber. Checked it two minutes ago.


I suspect that means they show the warning a 'certain' amount of times and the message goes away. Not sure if that is smart or not.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Lyft is shutting down tonite.


Will anyone notice?


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The judge will not budge from what I have read today... the judge will not stay the order pending appeal either. Lyft and Uber are toast tonite. Let's see how long it takes to go nationwide...
> 
> In 90 days most people will change their transportation habits... Lyft and Uber will have effectively destroyed their own brands... JMO of course.


Drivers are employees!!!! Please file for SDI or Unemployment at 12:01!!!!!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The judge will not budge from what I have read today... the judge will not stay the order pending appeal either. Lyft and Uber are toast tonite. Let's see how long it takes to go nationwide...
> 
> In 90 days most people will change their transportation habits... Lyft and Uber will have effectively destroyed their own brands... JMO of course.


Think you are right. It's easier to sell the " pay workers" message than the flexibility message if there's no drivers complaining about loss of flexibility.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Uber and LYFT could have made a flexible work place. In the 90s in the Bay Area it worked fine with couriers.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Uber and LYFT could have made a flexible work place. In the 90s in the Bay Area it worked fine with couriers.


California vs Dynamex (a courier company) is the basis or foundation of AB5... &#129300;&#128580;


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

I know I worked as a EMPLOYEEE DRIVER for Dynamex in Hayward for 4 years. They tried to change us to IC and then that was the start of the law suite


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

AB5 said:


> Uber and LYFT could have made a flexible work place. In the 90s in the Bay Area it worked fine with couriers.


Flexibility isn't the issue. Pays not the issue. There's absolutely nothing in ab5 that effects flexibility of hours and pax couldn't care less about a couple of dollars more a ride.

This 100% about public liability and uber being responsible for drivers actions. Uber simply can't afford the legal costs of being held to account in the courts for sexual assaults etc by its employees.

Flexibility non issue. Pay non issue.

Being libel for drivers behaviour Uber would cost billions of dollars a year.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

everythingsuber said:


> Flexibility non issue. Pay non issue.
> Being libel for drivers behaviour Uber would cost billions of dollars a year.


so, you're inferring the problem is the drivers?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Goodbye!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Well, not shutting down .


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Interesting how Lyft and Uber stocks are up today so far... can’t wait to see how fast they drop out tomorrow morning... if indeed the shutdown occurs.

The irony of this shut down... Lyft and Uber stand to lose billions in revenue over the next 90 days or so... prob way more than just having complied with the law... cutting their own noses off to spite their faces...

California cities need to fire up those old idled buses now... here comes a public transportation windfall... even if only temporary.

Just wait until every other state jumps on the AB5 bandwagon...

JMO... ride share will be completely gone within a year or two...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Interesting how Lyft and Uber stocks are up today so far... can't wait to see how fast they drop out tomorrow morning... if indeed the shutdown occurs.
> 
> The irony of this shut down... Lyft and Uber stand to lose billions in revenue over the next 90 days or so... prob way more than just having complied with the law... cutting their own noses off to spite their faces...
> 
> ...


No shutting down, that is why stock reversed.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

not so fast, looks like the court bowed down to the tech overlords.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-lyft-staying.410322/#post-6463133


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

mbd said:


> No shutting down, that is why stock reversed.


Lyft still has the suspension notices on their website... just sayin'

As of 3:18pm EST


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

njn said:


> not so fast, looks like the court bowed down to the tech overlords.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-lyft-staying.410322/#post-6463133


Appeals possess plays out? Isn't that what is happening now?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Lyft still has the suspension notices on their website... just sayin'





SinTaxERROR said:


> Lyft still has the suspension notices on their website... just sayin'
> 
> As of 3:18pm EST
> 
> View attachment 500555


Somebody in Philippines will change it soon.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Lyft still has the suspension notices on their website... just sayin'
> 
> As of 3:18pm EST


It's lunch time in SF.
When IT returns they'll update 
Thank you for your patience


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

2JoshH said:


> It's lunch time in SF.
> When IT returns they'll update
> Thank you for your patience


IT is ordering Uber eats from Indian restaurant.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

mbd said:


> IT is ordering Uber eats from Indian restaurant.


.....and No driver tip ‼


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kamala Harris Chennai special Dosa, the new craze in Silicon Valley. I picked up a lady Doctor from Chennai yesterday . 5$ tip.😀


----------



## taxicab technology (Aug 20, 2020)

good riddance


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

taxicab.tech said:


> good riddance


Don't crack open the champagne &#127870; yet


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> But part of their "brand" is to get ants to work for less than minimum wage.


You have to really try to make less than minimum wage.

If over the course of several hours you can't pull 15 or more per hour you're doing something to prevent yourself from making money.

The per mile rate is much too low, no question, but even at the too low mileage rate minimum wage is more than is very obtainable.


----------



## taxicab technology (Aug 20, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> You have to really try to make less than minimum wage.
> 
> If over the course of several hours you can't pull 15 or more per hour you're doing something to prevent yourself from making money.
> 
> The per mile rate is much too low, no question, but even at the too low mileage rate minimum wage is more than is very obtainable.


is that why 96% FAIL lmao because theyre not "trying" hard enough lmao if they made over minimum wage me thinks they wouldnt fail or quit before 100 rides

less than 4% make over minimum wage lmao the rest is less or equivilant and guess wht less is ILLEGAL


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

taxicab.tech said:


> less than 4% make over minimum wage


Where the hell did you come up with this figure?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

jocker12 said:


> We should have the entire page filled with laughing gifs and memes dedicated to those corporate Uber and Lyft morons
> 
> View attachment 500493
> View attachment 500498
> ...


Looks like it is Uber and Lyft having the last laugh. California blinked. No shutdown for you.



Boca Ratman said:


> You have to really try to make less than minimum wage.
> 
> If over the course of several hours you can't pull 15 or more per hour you're doing something to prevent yourself from making money.
> 
> The per mile rate is much too low, no question, but even at the too low mileage rate minimum wage is more than is very obtainable.


Well there are few loudmouths who can't seem to make $15 and hour and think they will have it good when Uber/Lyft pay them minimum wage before deductions. They would be better off making french fries and McDonald's but they probably are not qualified for that either.


----------



## taxicab technology (Aug 20, 2020)

taxicab.tech said:


> is that why 96% FAIL lmao because theyre not "trying" hard enough lmao if they made over minimum wage me thinks they wouldnt fail or quit before 100 rides





Boca Ratman said:


> Where the hell did you come up with this figure?


96% fail why?

cuz cab driver hard mcfly?
no alex cuz its less than minium wage
ding ding ding winer winner chicken dinner

taxicab.tech weirdos


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Directly from Lyft website:
> 
> Drivers:
> https://www.lyft.com/driver/californiaupdate
> ...


Quick, start taking out your old taxi plate licence. Time to make money again as a Crabby Cabbie.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

taxicab technology said:


> 96% fail why?
> 
> cuz cab driver hard mcfly?
> no alex cuz its less than minium wage
> ding ding ding winer winner chicken dinner


I have no idea why you're answering your own question but didn't answer mine.

Again, where did you come up with the figure less than 4% of drivers make more than minimum wage?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Appeals possess plays out? Isn't that what is happening now?


Uber and Lyft were granted a 5 day extension -> with conditions attached...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Interesting how Lyft and Uber stocks are up today so far... can't wait to see how fast they drop out tomorrow morning... if indeed the shutdown occurs.
> 
> The irony of this shut down... Lyft and Uber stand to lose billions in revenue over the next 90 days or so... prob way more than just having complied with the law... cutting their own noses off to spite their faces...
> 
> ...


Rideshare gone??!! Not happening.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they are not shutting down, they have an extension till october at least. Vote yes on 22 anyways
https://www.cnet.com/news/lyft-and-...-operations-in-california-after-court-ruling/


----------



## selfemployed (Jul 19, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The judge will not budge from what I have read today... the judge will not stay the order pending appeal either. Lyft and Uber are toast tonite. Let's see how long it takes to go nationwide...
> 
> In 90 days most people will change their transportation habits... Lyft and Uber will have effectively destroyed their own brands... JMO of course.


r/agedlikemilk



taxicab technology said:


> is that why 96% FAIL lmao because theyre not "trying" hard enough lmao if they made over minimum wage me thinks they wouldnt fail or quit before 100 rides
> 
> less than 4% make over minimum wage lmao the rest is less or equivilant and guess wht less is ILLEGAL


Where did you get that 96% making minimum wage or less? I've been driving for three years and know a shit load of drivers. I don't personally know anyone who half-tries makes less than $25 an hour


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

there we go, 5 days, so next tuesday, we eat popcorn.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> I have no idea why you're answering your own question but didn't answer mine.
> 
> Again, where did you come up with the figure less than 4% of drivers make more than minimum wage?


I think that figure is only quoted by the drivers who support the changes that are trying to be made in CA. I cant find that quote anywhere and have only Had 1 driver quote me making less than minimum wage.

Once again if not making above minimum wage maybe you're not doing it right or maybe not the job for you. Everyone I speak to is making more that minimum wage.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> they are not shutting down, they have an extension till october at least. Vote yes on 22 anyways
> https://www.cnet.com/news/lyft-and-...-operations-in-california-after-court-ruling/





njn said:


> there we go, 5 days, so next tuesday, we eat popcorn.


as I understood they just need to fill out the papers within 5days, and the first listening gonna be in October.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

This is the day to play LYFT and Uber options. More extensions, more volatility for traders that like to play.
Lyft $28 call went from $0.09 to $2.87 in hours. WoW!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Prop 22 really is the Best deal for EVERYONE

Since Proposition 22 would consider app-based drivers to be independent contractors and not employees, state employment-related labor laws would not cover app-based drivers. Proposition 22 would enact labor and wage policies that are specific to app-based drivers and companies, including:[1]


payments for the difference between a worker's net earnings, excluding tips, and a net earnings floor based on 120% of the minimum wage applied to a driver's engaged time and 30 cents, adjusted for inflation after 2021, per engaged mile;
limiting app-based drivers from working more than 12 hours during a 24-hour period, unless the driver has been logged off for an uninterrupted 6 hours;
for drivers who average at least 25 hours per week of engaged time during a calendar quarter, require companies to provide healthcare subsidies equal to 82% the average California Covered (CC) premium for each month;
for drivers who average between 15 and 25 hours per week of engaged time during a calendar quarter, require companies to provide healthcare subsidies equal to 41% the average CC premium for each month;
require companies to provide or make available occupational accident insurance to cover at least $1 million in medical expenses and lost income resulting from injuries suffered while a driver was online (defined as when the driver is using the app and can receive service requests) but not engaged in personal activities;
require the occupational accident insurance to provide disability payments of 66 percent of a driver's average weekly earnings during the previous four weeks before the injuries suffered (while the driver was online but not engaged in personal activities) for upwards of 104 weeks (about 2 years);
require companies to provide or make available accidental death insurance for the benefit of a driver's spouse, children, or other dependents when the driver dies while using the app;
Proposition 22 would define a driver's engaged time as the time between accepting a service request and completing the request.[1]

Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said, "What Prop. 22 is about is starting to move into the best of two worlds: you've got flexibility, you're your own boss, you're your own CEO, but you do have protections."[15] In _Rigging the Gig_, researchers with the Partnership for Working Families (PWF) and National Employment Law Project (NELP) wrote, "the benefits contained in the initiative pale in comparison to what workers are entitled to under state law."[16]

Proposition 22 would also require the companies to: develop anti-discrimination and sexual harassment policies; develop training programs for drivers related to driving, traffic, accident avoidance, and recognizing and reporting sexual assault and misconduct; have zero-tolerance policies for driving under the influence of drugs or alcohol; and require criminal background checks for drivers. The ballot initiative would criminalize false impersonation of an app-based driver as a misdemeanor.[1]

Amending Proposition 22 would require a seven-eights (87.5%) vote in each chamber of the California State Legislature and the governor's signature, provided that the amendment is consistent with, and furthers the purpose of, Proposition 22. Changes that are not considered consistent with, and furthering the purpose of, Proposition 22 would need voter approva


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Looks like it is Uber and Lyft having the last laugh. California blinked. No shutdown for you.
> 
> 
> Well there are few loudmouths who can't seem to make $15 and hour and think they will have it good when Uber/Lyft pay them minimum wage before deductions. They would be better off making french fries and McDonald's but they probably are not qualified for that either.


Take a look again.

Everybody's still laughing at the moronic and incompetent Uber and Lyft corporate people. Wonder how and why they' got here?

Also, the investors are "special" too. Particularly special.

Hahaha...


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

njn said:


> there we go, 5 days, so next tuesday, we eat popcorn.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

" Lyft and Uber have until 5 p.m. on Aug. 25 to file written consents to the expedited procedures within the order, according to the judge's conditions for staying the preliminary injunction. If they do not do so, the injunction's suspension will be lifted at 5 p.m. that day. "

I wonder how detailed these have to be and if they will satisfy the judge.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

njn said:


> " Lyft and Uber have until 5 p.m. on Aug. 25 to file written consents to the expedited procedures within the order, according to the judge's conditions for staying the preliminary injunction. If they do not do so, the injunction's suspension will be lifted at 5 p.m. that day. "
> 
> I wonder how detailed these have to be and if they will satisfy the judge.


They will, they just need a time till November they will win prop22 and after that it's doesn't matter.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

jocker12 said:


> Take a look again.
> Everybody's still laughing at the moronic and incompetent Uber and Lyft corporate people. Wonder how and why they' got here?
> Also, the investors are "special" too. Particularly special.
> Hahaha...


Sore Loser ⬆
your precious AB5 is Dead On Arrival
Come November 3 it will be cremated &#128293; 
Ashes scattered over a Psychiatric Ward


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Directly from Lyft website:
> 
> Drivers:
> https://www.lyft.com/driver/californiaupdate
> ...


Those #FakeHopeNews propaganda adverts say it all....... :roflmao:



SHalester said:


> clock is ticking for Uber. They aren't even warning pax today either anymore via the pax app......odd.


This is shaping up to be comedic gold.

I'm praying the Internet Historian (guy who covered the *failure of #FryeFestival*, *the Berkeley Bike lock Bandit*, *the Great iPhone Massacre*, *Failure of Rainfurrest* and *Tumblr v 4Chan Wars* fame) will be doing a satirical follow up documentary on these two clown rideshare meme companies. :roflmao:


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

2JoshH said:


> Sore Loser ⬆
> your precious AB5 is Dead On Arrival
> Come November 3 it will be cremated &#128293;
> Ashes scattered over a Psychiatric Ward


It's hard to miss and to forget the oligophrenic (I bet you need a dictionary here) emoticons.

I know you think the emoticons are normal and effective.

They are not normal, but they are effective by showing who supports the Uber and Lyft corporate imbeciles.

Do you know why every mirror you look into shows an emoticon? Hahaha... Not a mystery to anyone else.

You're welcome!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Directly from Lyft website:
> 
> Drivers:
> https://www.lyft.com/driver/californiaupdate
> ...


judge just gave a 10 day stay to argue their case. See my thread.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

njn said:


> " Lyft and Uber have until 5 p.m. on Aug. 25 to file written consents to the expedited procedures within the order, according to the judge's conditions for staying the preliminary injunction. If they do not do so, the injunction's suspension will be lifted at 5 p.m. that day. "
> 
> I wonder how detailed these have to be and if they will satisfy the judge.


Uber: We will limit ants (getting rid of the crybabies) and create a convoluted way to pay minimum wage to the crybabies we missed.

Lyft: We will reduce ants pay another 47% and then allow another 800,000 drivers on the platform. We will charge the new ant for access to the Lyft platform. We will charge ants a rental fee on the car they use. We will charge a fee to cash out your earnings. Any cash out of your earnings is subject to a 14% fee for the first $10. All earnings above $10 are subject to a 60 waiting period. We will pay ants only on the 31st of each month, if there is no month with 31 days they will be paid the following month that has 31 days. At Lyft we care about our ants and support them at all times. Starting in 2021 all support will be handled at $24.99 per support incident.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

a


Oscar Levant said:


> judge just gave a 10 day stay to argue their case. See my thread.


i thought it was 5 days... or at least initially it was 5... plus all kinds of conditions were added...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> I know you think the emoticons are normal and effective.


Dont &#128721; be &#128029; hating &#129324; on &#128283; "emoticon"&#128512;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The stay will extend until Uber and Lyft’s appeals are resolved on the condition that they agree to a new timeline and procedure. If they do not, the stay will expire on Aug. 25 at 5 p.m. PT. One of those conditions is that the CEOs of Uber and Lyft both submit sworn statements confirming they’ve developed plans to comply with the preliminary injunction within 30 days if the appeals court affirms the preliminary injunction and Proposition 22, the ballot measure that would exempt them from AB5, fails to pass.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The judge will not budge from what I have read today... the judge will not stay the order pending appeal either. Lyft and Uber are toast to nite.


Well that post didn't age well.

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The judge will not budge from what I have read today... the judge will not stay the order pending appeal either. Lyft and Uber are toast tonite. Let's see how long it takes to go nationwide...


Son, you got a credibility problem


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

BigBadDriver said:


> Well that post didn't age well.
> 
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;





2JoshH said:


> Son, you got a credibility problem


To be fair, no one knew for sure what was going to happen until it did. Everyone had their own guesses.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Dont &#128721; be &#128029; hating &#129324; on &#128283; "emoticon"&#128512;


You cannot hate a baby for making noises.

More than that. You know that's the time to change his/her diaper.

Emoticons = Noises = full diaper.

Babies are great, but if you give them a marker they'll decorate the Uber/Lyft restroom. Take a look - do you see the emoticons on the walls?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FIFT(them)


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Six or seven hours ago a judge placed a stay on the order. Uber and Lyft will operate tomorrow. Uber has even eliminated the Drive Pass experiment to show how much they care about driver earnings.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> To be fair, no one knew for sure what was going to happen until it did. Everyone had their own guesses.


Yep and I was actually thinking Uber and Lyft would close down shop today as well. Mainly because of some of the polls that shows Prop 22 so Uber/Lyft closing shop probably would have bolstered the yes vote.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

BigBadDriver said:


> Well that post didn't age well.
> 
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


Fits right in with the thousands of other forum posts that never age well either... but I stopped counting long ago, right after 5... :thumbup: :roflmao:



2JoshH said:


> Son, you got a credibility problem


Son, you have a bad grammar problem. &#129315;&#128514;



Daisey77 said:


> FIFT(them)
> View attachment 500755


This FIFT would be much more readable if I were tripping on acid right about now... :thumbup::roflmao:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Will anyone notice?


Yes, those that were dectivated from uber. &#129335;‍♀


----------



## scatman (May 3, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> Well that post didn't age well.
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


Great line!
Hope you don't mind if I steal borrow it.&#129315;


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey that sux


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Take a look again.
> 
> Everybody's still laughing at the moronic and incompetent Uber and Lyft corporate people. Wonder how and why they' got here?
> 
> ...


*Masayoshi Son 2019*










*Also Masayoshi Son 2019*










*....and Masayoshi Son 2019*










*#TickTockUber *:roflmao:









source: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...n-fund-books-17-7-billion-loss-on-wework-uber


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

SHalester said:


> clock is ticking for Uber. They aren't even warning pax today either anymore via the pax app......odd.





SinTaxERROR said:


> Directly from Lyft website:
> 
> Drivers:
> https://www.lyft.com/driver/californiaupdate
> ...


----------

